#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  December Member of the Month

## Nazgul

It's that time once again when we rejoice and we cheer
For the month of December cause Christmas is here.
And like every month we choose to remember,
To feature one stand out as our monthly honoured member.

Our member this month has his own brand of thunder,
And hails from the land that's known as Down Under.
He can write like a fiend and he's never bourgeois,
And some may remember he was once named Francois.

He was also Gilgameshu and 404 not found,
He's had as many names as there are dogs in the pound.
But no matter what he's called we think he's just dandy,
Especially those of us who know him as Andy

If you haven't guessed yet we're honouring Rho,
A member who I think you should all get to know.
He's silly and strange but don't think that's a sin,
Cause in RPA Land it helps one to fit in.

His writing's more awesome than a plague made of frogs,
And if you don't believe me you should check out his blogs.
They can be funny or can even make you think,
And they definitely prove that Rho doesn't stink.

As for RPing he's done his fair share,
And I have no doubt he wishes he could do more there.
His characters are great and his stories go far,
And he's the original creator of my RP called SCAR.

So give him a cheer and give him a hug,
And Rho I hope on your heartstrings this poem did tug.
But now I feel that it's time for me to go,
And from all of us buddy, let me say potato.


I would just like to say one more thing.  I have known Rho for quite awhile now.  If it wasn't for him I wouldn't have got into RPing the way I did.  He helped to turn a relative newb into something of a seasoned rolplayer.  He was patient and helpful and he truly is one of the best people I've ever had the pleasure of knowing.  

Congratulations Rho, you truly deserve this for everything you've done and will continue to do.

----------


## Noon

Congratz Rho!

----------


## Rhomeo

Be right back gaise.
Crying.

With joy.

----------


## Love Amore



----------


## Tune

I think after Naz's heart filled words, that I'll save mine for your funeral.

That way you won't stain your keyboard with your tears of joy.

Three years late, but still as heart felt. Congratulations, Yhto. Glad you're finally as awesome as the rest of us now.

----------


## Chat Noir

What?!

Rho got it!?

WHAT?!

Congrats bro, I guess for this month I'll be the fake one  :;): 
[You deserve it... I mean, to be crying. You deserve _that_.]

----------


## Fyshtako

I guess things are looking up for you, aye buddy pal!

Congrats.

Now prepare to be boarded.

----------


## ClumsyCalamity

Congratz Rho! 
 :^_^:

----------


## Porcelain Doll

Congrats!  ::D:

----------


## V

Congratulations Rho  ::):

----------


## Mysteria

Congrats!

----------


## mcstringer

HAH! my crazy theory has yet to be broken. Congrats Rho! Your padded room is waiting for you. Watch your step Mysteria likes to lay down on the floor, Anne talks to her birds, Siks...well just never... nevermind. I wish I could give you the grand tour, but I am needed for the Philosophy of the Mind group. We are the big thinkers around here you know. They apparently can't do a thing without me. If you need anything my room is just down the hall. It is the one with the sparkleys on the door. I am a good kid you know. I hear that I'll get another sparkley, if I am really extra good during show and tell today. You might get one too, after all I am willing to share once in awhile.

----------


## Bia

CONGRATULATIONS!!

YOU'RE THE SUPER GREATEST!

----------


## SQJ

Super epic congratz. 
Dude, super awesome. 
Now that's what I call a Christmas special.

----------


## Junko Enoshima

Congrats! I know the perfect tree to hang you on  :^_^:  hope you enjoy my little gift...if your alive to admire it.  :lol:

----------


## Storm

Congrats Rho!

Sending you a plate of Peanut Butter Cookies!  Enjoy.



Spoiler: Peanut Butter Cookies 






Well ... they were peanut butter cookies.  Suppose that is the trouble of sending them SPS (Squirrel Parcel Service), they get eaten enroute, at least they left you the plate  ::D: 




and mostly, need some glitter  ::D:

----------


## Kris



----------


## Snotgirl

Congrats buddy!

----------


## Soulio

*CONGRATULATIONS FROM THY VERY HEART. I HOPE YOUR ENDEVOURS TO BECOME EVEN MORE AWE INSPIRING, OR "AWESOME" CONTINUE ON. KEEP THY EXCELLENT JOBS AND DUITIES CONTINUING ON.
YOUR'S TRULY, THE CREATURE EVEN DEATH FEARS, THE ONE CREATURE GODS CANT DESTROY, SOULREAPER*

You get five free passes for when I attempt to reap your soul. Use them wisely!

----------


## Housemaster



----------


## Alice

Rho Rho Rho your boat, gently down the stream...  :C:: 

RHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
ANDYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
ANDREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEW


Congratulations dear. You...are... v

----------


## Anne Bonny

Rho!!!



You deserve it, buddy!

----------


## Waarnemen

Congrats, man~!

----------


## Rhomeo

You're all awesome and I love you all.  :>:3: 

Except for you... and you...

and you...

and all of you...

and those guys over there...

Yeah, basically all of you. But you're all still awesome!  :^_^:  Finally stopped crying, too, phew.

----------


## Merry



----------


## V

Congratz Rhooooooooo

----------


## TheTeeJaii

From the Citizens of Oz and I,

----------


## Merry



----------


## Setsa



----------


## Kris



----------


## Merry



----------


## Housemaster



----------


## Tune



----------


## Merry



----------


## Rhomeo

I have but one thing to add.
WOAH-OH-OH-AH-AH-AH-AAAA-HA-AH-AH-AH!

----------


## Merry

just like us!  ::aaa::

----------

